# Create A Home Network Of 2 PC through Phone Modem In Win XP



## yogesh1990 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Guys I recently Bought An HP 5118 notebook pc. 
I want to connect my laptop with my own comp through a Phone Modem by
connectin both ofthe PC`s diretly through a telephone wire.Now is That
Possible ???(without A telephone connection or a router.) 

My laptops config 

1.66 dual core processor,1gb ram ,Windows XP Home (registerd) 
Intel lan card ,A phone modem 
My PC`s Config 

2.8ghz Intel processor,256 mbram,Windows Xp Pro (pirated),Motorola sm56
modem,Daviacom 10/100 eternet controller 

If its Not Possible I There any alternete way Through which i can create a
networko f my computers??like through LAN .


----------



## adit_sen (Jun 6, 2006)

It is practically not possible to up a LAN between two computers using just a telephone cable.

The best option would be to get a crossover LAN cable (available from nearly any comp store). Once done with dat, plug the cable into the ethernet cards of the two comp's, and manually configure them so that both have the same subnet, but have an IP address with a differece of 1. For example, you can set your PC's IP address to 192.168.1.1 and ur Laptop's to 192.168.1.2 . Then just share as you would do on a normal network and you're good to go.

peace..
aditya


----------



## yogesh1990 (Jun 6, 2006)

But I have Heard dat comps may be connected through PHONE MODEMS Without INTERNET OR TELEPHONE CONNECTION


----------



## samrulez (Jun 6, 2006)

naa ....just get a LAN cable and hook it up with the 2 comps and enter         192.168.1.1 on 1 and 192.168.1.2 in the other . Right click on each drive and properties and enable sharing u should  be done.......


----------



## mediator (Jun 6, 2006)

Well ya its possible......the modem u must have heard of is called NULL MODEM and it is not a device like normal pc modem but simply a crossover wire like crossover USB or RJ45...For more info on null modem google it.
So the best way is to put up ethernet between the pc's or better if u have wireless functionality in both connect them wirelessly!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree, a LAN card way is cheaper and fast too... Forget the dial up ages pal... move on.


----------



## adit_sen (Jun 8, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> ...naa ....just get a LAN cable and hook it .......



I'm sure you mean cross LAN cable rite? Cuz as far as my knowledge goes, if you use a normal LAN cable, you need a router...

Correct me if I'm wrong...

peace..
aditya


----------



## mediator (Jun 8, 2006)

@adit_sen ....corrected .... no router is needed for connecting 2 pc's via ethernet cable !


----------



## sourav (Jun 8, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @adit_sen ....corrected .... no router is needed for connecting 2 pc's via ethernet cable !



HOW PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## adit_sen (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I have to argue on this one.

Did a bit of research, and you cant connect two computers by using just a plain ethernet cable. You need a router or a hub. The only way you can connect two comps directly will be with a crossover LAN cable..

peace..
aditya


----------



## sourav (Jun 10, 2006)

adit_sen said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I have to argue on this one.
> 
> Did a bit of research, and you cant connect two computers by using just a plain ethernet cable. You need a router or a hub. The only way you can connect two comps directly will be with a crossover LAN cable..
> 
> ...



That's why i wanted to know. I tried alot of times to connect my computer to another one.


----------



## mediator (Jun 11, 2006)

@adit_sen....yea thats right plain rj45 cable cant be used ...but i never mentioned plain cable! Yes u need crossover cable...sorry if i didnt mention that....but i think everyone assumes "crossover" when u mention rj45 cable, isnt it?
And i have home  network of just 2 pc's with rj45 !!

@sourav : search the forum...topic like "connecting 2 pcs etc" has been covered plenty of times in details..believe me. You can search in ma posts!!


----------

